# Yellowtail popping from the shore in Korea 2015



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I had a great yellowtail popping in Chuja Island in Korea in Sept in 2014.
Due to warmer water this year, I decided to fish there in the first week of Oct this year.
Tsurusaki san of FCL LABO joined this time again with his cameraman.

We fished three days in good weather and caught lots of yellowtail from the shore in small islands off Chuja Island. But we didn't see many big ones this time.

When you watch Tsurusaki san of FCL LABO fishes, you get a firm belief how to work lures are the most important as he constantly catch yellowtail while he changes lure constantly in any kind of condition.











Big stickbait worked great for big yellowtail last year, but smaller lures worked this time, maybe because of smaller yellowtail. 
Unfortunately I didn't bring many smaller lures this time. I saw a couple of 3 oz Ranger Lures in my bag and I picked up one Range Lure to see whether yellowtail respond to skipping Ranger Lures. 
To my surprise, yellowtail followed fast moving Ranger Lures on top. But they missed the lure a lot.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I observed every yellowtail popping fishermen carry Black Hole Calypso Monster Pencil.
So I decided to cast 40g BH Monster Pencil. The first concern was whether I can fast far with such a light 40g ( 1 1/4 oz) lure. But surprisingly the medal lure cast great.
Most fishermen work the lure by cranking steady. I got tuna and wahoo with the lure while cranking steady with different speed. 
But I decided to skip the lure on the surface as I did for the Ranger Lure and Found yellowtail just love it. I used 110g BH Calypso Monster Pencil as I lost the small lure and I had no problem to get hit by yellowtail.

I got to test the skipping technique for this Black Hole Calyso Monster Pencil for tuna or rooster fish.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I observed every yellowtail popping fishermen carry Black Hole Calypso Monster Pencil.
So I decided to cast 40g BH Monster Pencil. The first concern was whether I can fast far with such a light 40g ( 1 1/4 oz) lure. But surprisingly the medal lure cast great.
Most fishermen work the lure by cranking steady. I got tuna and wahoo with the lure while cranking steady with different speed. 
But I decided to skip the lure on the surface as I did for the Ranger Lure and Found yellowtail just love it. I used 110g BH Calypso Monster Pencil as I lost the small lure and I had no problem to get hit by yellowtail.

I got to test the skipping technique for this Black Hole Calyso Monster Pencil for tuna or rooster fish.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I brought new Penn Clash 6000 and two Black Hole surf/popping rods for testing.
I used two setup. One is Penn Clash 6000 and 10'6" Black Hole Cape Cod Surf rod and the other setup is Stella 8000 and 9'6" light inshore popping rods which weighs only 8.5 oz.

The light inshore popping rod was as pure joy as they setup is so light. 
I plan to test the rods more before introducing for other fishermen in the US.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

The Penn Clash 6000and 10'6" Black Hole Cape Cod Surf Light is a little heavier than the other setup because the 9'6 inshore rod is much lighter than BH Surf Light rod.
But it gives formidable feeling and this setup is for big ones. 
The new Penn Clash 600 reel was very impressive. I don't see any problem to fight big yellowtail with the reel. I plan to test the reel for canyon tuna soon.


----------

